# Central Ohio Canoe/Kayaks group?



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

What would it take to get a group of us canoe and kayakers together to have some paddle only fishing tournaments at Alum/Delaware and other local lakes?

I'm talking amateur, have fun, sit back that night and tell fish stories fun...

Anyone game?


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

ummmm first order of business would be to find a better name due to the embarassing acronym my first idea would provide... :embarrassed:


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, your idea is strong, but the name "sucks". LOL!!
I'm in for sure. Although I'd be more interested in a river event. But I think I remember how to fish flat water.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

The Ohio Smallmouth Alliance is not just for central Ohio and not just a canoe/kayak club, but we are club that is getting together on Saturday 05/21/11 at Battelle Darby Creek Metro Park for a quick lure building seminar and then fishing on the creeks. Everyone is welcome to this event. There is no cost and you do not need to be a member.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Heck, Photog could just about paddle down to the event.
Slide down the Scioto up near Radnor, cross over just a couple small little dams (O'Shay, Griggs), then over a handful of smaller dams, then paddle upstream to the confluence. Sounds easy.
It would be nice to see you and your other group of C.O.C.K.s. Wait...did I just say that?


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

bubbagon said:


> heck, photog could just about paddle down to the event.
> Slide down the scioto up near radnor, cross over just a couple small little dams (o'shay, griggs), then over a handful of smaller dams, then paddle upstream to the confluence. Sounds easy.
> It would be nice to see you and your other group of c.o.c.k.s.:d wait...did i just say that?


l...m...a...o!


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Central Ohio Canoe & Kayak 

Presents:

Bass Anglers Local League Seminar


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

And we have a winner!!!!


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

ok, so in all seriousness we could do a couple fun tournaments. We could put in at Bellpointe on the Scioto and fish from Home Rd bridge North to US 36...?

There is a paddlesports tour that requires everyone to have a digital camera and they print off a ruler that you take a picture of the fish on. They also do some fun stuff like "one lure only" where you chopose you favorite lure and only use it all day long, color change is fine but just one model/style....

Talk to me guys!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'd LOVE to do some kind of fun, paper river tourney.
Maybe a Scioto only tourney. Guys could hit the resevoirs or the flowing water...any bass counts kind of thing.
And one lure deals are a friggin blast. Give you one guess what mine would be....

How about each man brings an extra sixer, winner gets the beer? ...or whatever else would insure that it stays fun, and is not financially painful to anyone.

Count me in. Let's starting tossing out dates and then work the details out from there. But consider me on board.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey all.. i'm interested.. just post the time/place. I can do through the week and on Saturdays (no Sunday). The Scioto would be a great place.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Truth be told, I'm good at and enjoy helping/developing events like this, creating material, rules, graphics, and ideas. I'm on board as well. My weekends are crazy, and I'm certainly planning to make it, but even if I can't I'll still help pull some things together. 

I agree with Bubba keeping it fun, but even $20 a pop or so can make the event not only much more official, but provides a bit of a budget for some food/beer/prize.

I like the one lure thing. I know what Bubba's taking, but does he know what I'll take?


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Some thoughts in my mind:

Make it a series. It doesn't have to be crazy complex, but have a 6 event schedule or something. To compete in the actual tournament, you only have to fish 3 events (this helps keep it doable for our busier anglers.) Your results from your 3 or 4 best events are what count towards your standings (be it points, or inches, etc.)

3 River stops, 3 pond/reservoir/lake stops. This way, river anglers have a shot, and reservoir anglers have a shot. We're talking strictly bass fishing yes? I don't know if you'd want to break it into smallies/largies, or if it would just be easier to count large and smallmouth species, and total inches is what counts. This would keep it simple to score.

Single day events, pre tournament meeting discussing rules. 6 hours of fishing. A grill event while scores are tabulated (this is easily doable anywhere near people park. Bring a Weber, burgers, and a couple coolers and you're set. Then the announcement of current standings and scores for the day. Boom. In at 6am, out at 3pm.

I can approach various people for sponsorship for prizes etc. I've got a few connections around town, I'm sure I could come up with some ECLECTIC prizes (meaning: nobody is getting a boat, but you might get a $100 gift card to Outdoor Source, 4 six-packs of beer chosen by the connisouer himself (me), and a signed photograph of a supermodel.) Worth winning, but silly and fun so that it stays silly and fun.

I don't mean to steamroll your thread here Photog, its just that I've thought of doing this as well, and I'm pumped others are interested.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm definitely down for this Advanced Singles Series tourney. Nice to finally meet and float with you last night Andy!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

JamesT said:


> Nice to finally meet and float with you last night Andy!


Likewise, buddy. Nice impromptu last minute float.
Ole Pete was just fishing, minding his own business, then a few knuckleheads pull up, crash his hole, and whisk him away downstream.
That worked out cool!


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

If anyone is getting out tomorrow and has room in their stream for another yak, send me a pm. I can carry two yaks on my vehicle.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Rybo: I don't care who heads this up or wants to help out etc. All I wanna do is have some fun and fish with a purpose! There is a paddlesports organization in FL that has some rules etc set up. We can use or lose what we want to from them but they can gaive us some guidelines:
http://paddle-fishing-forum.com/viewforum.php?f=39&sid=5d1aefccc7866eea8a8337dc379f516e


----------



## jjkc (Sep 1, 2010)

This sounds really fun. I have only paddled the reservoirs but I am looking to paddle the scioto down around bell point. I like the fact that you want to keep it fun because that the reason I fish and kayak to begin with.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

OK then. let's start throwing out some dates.
If we want to start way easy, there's a group already organzing on June 7-June 12th in Chillicothe. (not exactly Central Ohio, but 1 hour away).
It's a camping all weekend and floating multiple rivers kind of gig. VERY informal. Show up, be cool, drink beer, and fish all weekend. 
It's at least an opportunity for everyone to get together and hang out.

But I also think we should organize some other dates around C-Bus.

Ideas?


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Sounds like a fun time but me and my kayak will be down at the Outer Banks. Oh yeah my wife and her family maybe there too lol. I will keep checking for additional dates and you can count me in!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

C'mon Mikey. Don't let not having your yak stop you. Everyone will be bringing at least 2 yaks so there will be PLENTY of spares.
And if you want to send her down to Outer Banks with one of my spares instead of yours, feel free.


----------



## timjsowards (Jul 16, 2009)

Im in if we can get some dates together, i just the big walnut sunday from Morse to livingston allbeit in the rain but still a goodw trip with some nice smallies commin out from around the airport. Ive been looking for some good overnights and groups so Im all about getting together.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

There are some nice cliffs in the livings ton to broad stretch too.


----------



## la2ohio (May 18, 2004)

I hope nobody minds, but I am going to count myself in and speak on behalf of two of my yak fishing buddies as in as well, Mike (jenningsm21) and Jeff. I've been wanting to form a group of yak fisherman-got my club pirate flag already (see the link below)

http://www.piratecorner.ca/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=69

Anyhow, it sounds like a great idea and would love to be apart of it all.


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

A kayak bass fishing tournament series on the rivers and streams would be great......I'd be in for sure !!


----------

